# Decorate rabbit cages/ hutches



## ChubbyMomo (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi!

I'm new to the forum. I have two two-year old buns, a spayed Holland lop doe named Momo and a neutered mini lop buck named Danny. Both were adoptions and are very affectionate and ACTIVE! Especially Momo, she's a little demon.





We recently moved to a VERY small apartment in the city. We are all struggling with our new schedules and cramped space.

I had them in an NIC cage I whipped up very quickly and they get time out of the cage to run around my room when I come home after a long day at work. 

To give them more stimulation and exercise while I am away for 12 hours and they are safely enclosed, I just ordered a two-story wooden hutch from Amazon. It will arrive in a few days.
http://ak1.ostkcdn.com/images/products/6155898/77/310/Rabbit-Hutch-with-Sloped-Roof-L-P13813832.jpg

I was inspired by amazing DIY hutches/coops on Pinterest. Some hutches had living roofs, window boxes of flowers, and vintage accents!

To make the hutch a beautiful addition to my TINY room and to bring some of the outdoors in, I'm looking for ideas to decorate the hutch safely. Joann Fabrics had a 50% off sale on spring flowers, so I bought some silk dogwood flowers and peonies and baskets. If I can, I want to make a wreath for the hutch's wooden door or basket of flowers to hang on the side.

I bought a green towel to line the floor of the lower level, and a yellow towel to line the nesting area. 

Has anyone else here decorate a hutch or cage?


----------



## ChubbyMomo (Apr 27, 2014)

Well I completed building the hutch, it was harder than I thought! And heavier. 

It's not done this is what I have so far


----------



## Bville (Apr 27, 2014)

:adorable:Your decorations are really cute! I wish I had time to do something like that. My daughter and I talked about painting some wooden signs with our rabbits names on them for their hutches, but we haven't gotten around to it yet. Maybe someday!


----------



## Amethystkytten (Apr 30, 2014)

You also take stencils and some paint and do some small designs around the door or trim and also take a disposable cat litter liner(made of cardboard)or a small planter box and plant some bunny safe things in there for them to chew on or dig around and place it on the bottom level to give it an outside feel


----------



## 2BunsOfLove (May 18, 2014)

Ive taped short (8ft) Christmas lights I bought from a Craft store (only 3 dollars ) to the border of my buns hutch to make it stand out in the evening .Its simple but works great for checking on them at night & works as a night light .


----------



## ChocoClover (May 19, 2014)

That's really nice! You should make a little sign and decorate it with their names.


----------

